#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 獅子捕獲穿山甲無奈堅硬外殼無法入口(圖)

## wingwolf

來源： http://tech.sina.com.cn/d/2010-12-07/07284951486.shtml


這看起來像個美味小吃，感覺很容易咬碎，這只獅子開始嘗試著吃掉那只穿山甲。


也許我用爪子就能把它的外殼剝掉，但是它的殼很硬，也許我該試試其他方式。


嗨！誰在裏面呢？好吧，這是你的最後機會，快點出來投降，否則我將丟下你，去找其他東西吃。


好吧，我認輸了！以前我從沒遇到過這種事情，我打算離開這裏，去找一些更軟的東西吃。

　　新浪科技訊 北京時間12月7日消息，對於一只饑腸辘辘的獅子來說，進餐時間大部分動物可能都會成爲它的攻擊對象。但是這只獅子卻撲向一只令其無從下口的穿山甲，這注定它不會如願以償，因此還得繼續忍饑挨餓。

　　英國野生生物導遊馬克·謝裏丹·約翰遜在坦桑尼亞塞盧斯禁獵區(Selous Game Reserve)捕捉到這些有趣的畫面，這只好奇的“大貓”想吃掉那只長相奇怪的動物，但是它花了很多時間，費了很大功夫，最終並未如願以償。因爲那只罕見的穿山甲擁有完美的防衛方法：把身體卷縮成一團，呆在那裏一動不動，無論發生什麽。這些圖片顯示了這只不幸的獅子對它的球狀獵物感到有多困惑，它試圖用爪子剝開穿山甲，甚至用嘴銜著它四處走動。

　　31歲的謝裏丹·約翰遜家住紐卡斯爾，他正帶著一群遊客在塞盧斯禁獵區參觀時，偶然發現這只小小的穿山甲在爲活命而抗爭。他說：“穿山甲是一種極難看到的動物，非洲的很多導遊認爲它是視覺聖杯。即使你一生不斷開著車在灌木叢中間穿行，也不見得就能看到一只穿山甲。因此，當我們看到一只受到獅子攻擊的穿山甲時，簡直不敢相信自己的眼睛。穿山甲那天顯然很不幸。”

　　穿山甲是一種喜歡夜間活動的動物，據謝裏丹·約翰遜說，正安靜地躲在一片灌木叢裏的那只穿山甲，被這只2歲大的獅子嗅了出來。他說：“我們都站在穿山甲那一邊，希望它能死裏逃生。面對卷縮成一團的穿山甲，獅子根本不知道如何下口。這種情況讓它感覺越來越泄氣。穿山甲的鱗片非常鋒利，因此帶著它到處走動並不是一件令人愉快的事情。”

　　穿山甲的外殼是由被稱作角蛋白的有機骨骼結構組成，它大約占穿山甲總體重的20%。當它們遇到獅子等大型食肉動物時，就會利用肌肉讓鱗片進行切割運動，割破敵人的嘴巴。試圖吃掉穿山甲的動物，會被割成重傷。

　　靈敏的舌頭是穿山甲的生存法寶，它們的舌頭最長可達16英寸(40.64厘米)，穿山甲利用長長的舌頭探測螞蟻和白蟻的巢，吃掉裏面的昆蟲。謝裏丹·約翰遜說：“最後獅子認輸了，它悻悻地走開，去找其他東西充饑，這只穿山甲終於逃出獅口。獅子離開後，它仍保持球狀不變，直到天慢慢黑下來，它確信自己安全了，才放松警惕。”

　　塞盧斯禁獵區是非洲最大的野生生物保護區，它占坦桑尼亞陸地總面積的5%。它位於該國偏遠的東南地區，由湍急的河流、高低起伏的山巒和荒蕪的平原組成。該保護區是爲了紀念英國探索家弗雷德裏克·塞盧斯而得名，他寫了一本有關自己在該地旅遊的書，一戰期間他在坦桑尼亞被殺。

相關視頻： http://video.sina.com.cn/p/tech/d/v/...561203197.html

----------


## 狼王白牙

沒想到穿山甲的硬殼強度超乎想像啊   :Shocked:  

連...母獅子的咬合力道都奈何不了，那... 換下一頭獅子來咬咬看如何 (你夠了
所以，遇到穿山甲時只能玩玩它但是不能吃  :jcdragon-bite:  


感謝阿羽分享肉食動物不能碰的....非食物視頻   :Mr. Green:

----------


## wingwolf

想起沈石溪的《狼王夢》裏有一段狼捕食穿山甲的描述



> 恰巧，不遠的草叢裏爬出一只穿山甲。紫岚急忙躥過去。穿山甲是食蟻獸，兩條又粗又短的腿跑起來很慢，身軀臃腫而笨拙。紫岚很快踩住了穿山甲的脊背，穿山甲立刻將全身鱗狀甲殼緊緊收縮起來，將尖尖的嘴臉卷縮進脖子底下的胸窩；這是穿山甲抵禦猛獸襲擊的唯一而又有效的看家本領。堅硬的鱗狀甲殼密布全身，連尾巴和腹部都不例外，像穿著一套厚重的铠甲；每一塊橢圓形的甲殼都閉合得嚴絲密縫，無懈可擊；甲殼的硬度可以和花崗岩媲美，虎牙也很難咬碎。那些逮著了穿山甲的食肉類猛獸往往因爲無從下口而棄之不顧。
> 
> 這真是大自然的造化。
> 
> 但穿山甲這套頗爲奇特的生存本領，能使自己從老熊和豹子的嘴裏逃生，卻無法逃出狼的利爪。
> 
> 紫岚用力將穿山甲翻了個四足朝天，然後，用銳利的狼爪朝穿山甲腹部的排泄腔用力紮下去；這是穿山甲全身唯一柔軟的部位，亦是僅有的薄弱環節，小如針孔，且夾藏在四片鱗甲的交彙處，其它粗心的食肉猛獸是發現不了的，只有智力層次較高的狼才有這個本領。
> 
> 紫岚尖利的狼爪像枚鋼針，深深地刺進穿山甲的排泄腔內。穿山甲渾身一陣痙攣，腹部的鱗甲不由自主地翕開了一條縫。紫岚要的就是這個效果。穿山甲雖然模樣長得醜陋，卻並不缺乏求生的本領，在腹部銀白色的鱗甲翕動的瞬間，它意識到了危險，倏地又把甲殼收縮回去。但已經遲了。紫岚在用一只狼爪紮穿山甲的排泄腔的同時，另一只狼爪已守候在穿山甲的腹部，當甲殼翕動的一瞬間，閃電般地將狼爪插進縫隙，用力一扳，一塊鱗甲被扳斷了。接著，紫岚又用同樣的方法，揭開幾塊鱗甲，穿山甲腹部露出一塊碗口大的粉紅色的肉身，紫岚連啃帶咬，很快將穿山甲開膛破腹。


也就是說狼是可能吃掉穿山甲的
仿佛在亞洲地區，狼是穿山甲的天敵之一呢 XDD

其實很想知道靠鬣狗的咬合力能不能直接咬開

話說捕獵有時也不能硬碰硬，需要動很多腦筋啊XD

----------


## 星夜狼痕

穿山甲縮成一團
看起來很像一個巨大松果

----------


## mmcattee

貓咪找到他的毛線球了

也許他以後該不會時常來玩(這顆球)哩嗎

這樣子的話，穿山甲先生一定會很困擾的吧

----------

